# retained ear canal foreign body



## ggparker14 (Apr 25, 2013)

Can anyone please help me with a dx code for retained foreign body of ear canal?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mjb5019 (Apr 26, 2013)

*ear foreign body*

Did you go to foreign body in the alphabetical index?


----------



## mjb5019 (Apr 26, 2013)

*OR*

or if that doesn't work =try going to retained?


----------



## pineapplelvr (Apr 26, 2013)

how about 931

hope that helps


----------



## shreesailam99@gmail.com (May 1, 2013)

code would be 385.83


----------



## ashack63 (May 9, 2013)

shreesailam99@gmail.com said:


> code would be 385.83



That would mean it went past the tympanic membrane, wouldn't it?
If the patient was seen in the ED, chances are it is a bead, Q tip, etc. 931 would be correct.


----------

